# Kuiu gear?



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Well...did anyone else get in on the Kuiu pre-sale? I bought a merino top and the attack pants. Had to see what all the hype was about.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Off the subject but do you have a hook up for Kings Camo Ken?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I will assume with no reply to this or pms that you do not.


----------

